# can u do single arm cable crossovers??



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

my gym doesnt have dual cables u can crossover with :cursing: its an exercise i really wanna incorporate into my routine as im trying to develop/fill in my middle chest abit more. Can you do a single arm crossover thats as effective as using both? explain it to me if its poss


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

dont see why you couldn't just do one side at a time


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes - hold onto something solid with the other hand.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - hold onto something solid with the other hand.


whats the set-up and technique for crossovers mate? i dont think id be able to hold onto anything. its just one cable station in the middle of the floor with nothin close by around it


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> whats the set-up and technique for crossovers mate? i dont think id be able to hold onto anything. its just one cable station in the middle of the floor with nothin close by around it


Er... Can't envisage what your machine's like. But you need something solid to hold on to with the other hand or you'll not be able to pull heavy weights.

Ask if you can move another heavy machine close enough?

BTW the cable should come from a pulley about 8 feet up so you can bring your hand from up and out down and across to your nuts.


----------

